# Finish off?



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

I`m new to shooting w/ a pellet gun. Just bought a rifle and had the scope bored.

I`m hitting squirrels from about 20 yards away and 15-20 feet up. They eat our wires.

Anyway I have been plopping him in the butt with cheap flatheads while he was on the wire, about 3-4 times now, no misses

So now I need to take him out. I have Magnum pellets and some other pointed ones so here is my questions:

I have seen some pellets that claim to have 25 percent more punch to them, they are gold plated for whatever reason and 9.00 for 100 (expensive)---Has anyone used these and if not what do you like to use with a 1000fps break barrel for this type of task ?

Secondly, I don't really want him to know what hit him. I want it clean to the head. However, if I miss and sink something into his neck or torso he is gonna suffer and I need some recommendations for a pistol that i can take down the steps, go outside and finish it off if necessary w/ out drawing much attention to myself. I have never fired an air pistol- I want it accurate, scopable in the future (maybe) and cheap since I already paid 200 for the rifle. Recommendations?

Thanks for your time and happy 4th of July !!!

M14


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what gun u have


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

gray squirrel said:


> what gun u have


Remington Summit 1000, break barrel.


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

minipyro23 said:


> The gold plaited pellets are called PBA raptors? by gamo. They are considerably lighter in weight then your standard lead pellet. I myself never used them but I hear mixed thoughts on them. Some say they are innacurate and other say they are the best ammo ever. You could always try them out but with a premium pointed pellet (cheap) and a 1000 fps air rifle you could easily take out a squirrel if you hit him in the head\neck or vitals.


Yea they felt really really light.

I have heard smae- travels too fast and looses accuracy. I`ll try the cheap points I have here.

thanks :wink:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

try predater pellets


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Head or chest shots will drop him just fine by themselves. No pellet pistol is worth buying just to 'finish him off', since they don't usually have enough punch in the first place. It is much easier just to reload and invest another pellet in his future. A bat or club makes a nice finishing tool, as well, if you really need one, and they're only about $15-$20.....

Oh, and just so you know, firing flatheads at the squirrel with a 1,000 fps rifle means that when you do finally get him, expect to find some holes in him. Flatheads don't just bounce off at 1,000 fps, they get under the skin and bury themselves in muscle. Try not to do that in the future unless you are going to use a much less powerful pump-pneumatic rifle with only 3-4 pumps in it, so that there is no injury to the squirrel, it'll just scare him.

Good luck taking him out.

:sniper:


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for advice Clean.

I dont want to hurt it, just take it out nice and clean.

I used a gamo magnum and hit him today, 30 yards and I thought I had a headshot but he moved and I think I hit his torso. He fell to the ground and when I went back out to find him he very slowly crawled back up the tree and it looked like it was peeing all the way up, liquid all over. Maybe it was blood. he sat on a branch and I left him there... went back and he was gone so Im afraid I didn't make the cut. :eyeroll:

How do I train my mutt to smell the blood and grab them for me when they fall


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

M14 that's not humain, you should stop what you are doing, use at least a 22LR or dont shoot any critters.

Making an animal suffer is an awful thing to do- pellet guns and folks without morals have no buisness shooting game.

Not saying you have no morals just sounds like you do not know any better, now you know better.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

When he sat on the branch why didn't you shoot another round in him?


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> M14 that's not humain, you should stop what you are doing, use at least a 22LR or dont shoot any critters.
> 
> Making an animal suffer is an awful thing to do- pellet guns and folks without morals have no buisness shooting game.
> 
> Not saying you have no morals just sounds like you do not know any better, now you know better.


I did my best to shoot him in the head dude. Are you also saying that an airgun is not good for varmints? I cant and wont fire a 22 in the city.

I count`nt pop him again because it was out of my yard, the tree he was in.
Dont want neighbors to see the rifle.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes M14 an airgun is no good for Varmints. But you do not need me to tell you that, you found out for yourself the hard way.

By the way, I found out the hard way myself.

In this case doing your best is not enought- you must use enought gun and then do your best.

Anyway good Shooting!!


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

M14 I understand your situation I too live in the city and own a 1000 fps break-barrel What usually works for me is I wait till they're on the ground or close enough to where I know I can kill him I use cheap Crosman domed pellets and they seem to work fine and If you are going to use the Gamo Raptors (the gold ones) you have to sight you gun in with them which sucks cause they're expensive


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Bore I agree that you should use a necesary powered rifle but at 1000 fps it is enough. As long as you know how far away you have power and accuracy it will do the job. My pellet gun has 600 fps and as long as i dont shoot past 12 yards it can make a clean kill on rabbit.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

Bore .224 your saying that a pellet gun cant kill squirrels they work great for me. alot of times 22 dont enough in them to kill them just keep practiceing and you we be able to hit them in the head any time


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Like I already said. It all boils down to how accurately you can shoot. My dad has killed a 400 pound sow with a .22. Cross between the eyes and ears and raise an inch you can do it without much power. We have even done it with a 900 lbs steer.


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

ParkerBoy said:


> Bore .224 your saying that a pellet gun cant kill squirrels they work great for me. alot of times 22 dont enough in them to kill them just keep practiceing and you we be able to hit them in the head any time


He was wrong... Look what I nailed- a HUGE tree rat.

http://www.trichosting.com/fileman/brian/kills/

.177

Gamo Ballistic between the shoulders dropped him, finished on a shorter branch with a Raptor.


----------

